# Can anyone recommend...



## GeekDavid (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd debating two books that look interesting, and I'm wondering if anyone here has read them and can give a *non-spoiler* recommendation for either or both.

The first is _Across the Face of the World_ by Russell Kirkpatrick. Amazon currently has it at 3 stars average review, and a couple of the reviews are giving me pause.

The second is _Gardens of the Moon_ by Steven Erikson. I'm just kinda hesitant about starting a 10-book series if I'm not sure it's worth the time.

I'm looking for both good and bad about these books so I can decide.


----------



## JadedSidhe (Oct 9, 2013)

I haven't read the first book, but I did read the Erikson series. I found Gardens of the Moon a slow read at first, until I figured out how the world worked, then I was hooked. I've read the entire series. It can definitely recommend this book.


----------



## Philip Overby (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll second _Gardens of the Moon_ was a tough read at first, but once I stuck with it, it turned out to be one of my favorite books in several years. The second book _Deadhouse Gates_ was harder for me to get through, but the current one I'm reading _Memories of Ice_ I like a lot so far. I liked _Deadhouse Gates_ as well, but it just took me a lot longer to get through. It's a pretty long book in any case, and I've had trouble getting through long books recently. I blame it on Kindle giving me free samples.


----------



## NellaFantasia (Oct 17, 2013)

Not sure if you're still looking for recommendations, but I can third the opinion on Gardens of the Moon. Erikson is the sort of author who doesn't explain anything yet writes a complicated world, so you have to focus the entirety of your brain cells. That said, the writing is beautiful, the world compelling, and the characters fun and well written.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 17, 2013)

_Gardens of the Moon_​ is great. Erikson is one of my favorites


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 17, 2013)

Okay, okay, I'm convinced. After I finish catching up with my Feist, I'll give _Gardens of the Moon_ a try.


----------



## Kn'Trac (Oct 17, 2013)

Definately Gardens of the Moon. I've read most of his work and he's an excellent read imo.


----------

